# Britten - Simple Symphony op.4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dedicated to his viola teacher, Audrey Alston, Britten's Simple Symphony was based on a number of smaller works that he had written when he was really young. Originally written for a small string orchestra it was later rescored for quartet too (I'm so glad he did) and was an attempt at getting into the amateur/school markets. 
It's a simple piece, split into 4 short movements, but it's highly effective and begins with a 'Boisterous Bouree' which ramps up the tension with keen dynamics. The 2nd movement 'Playful Pizzicato' is a personal highlight and should be as playful as the title suggests with its stomping accents and cheeky bouncing melody. Its similarity to the Archers radio show theme tune is undeniable and its hard to ascertain which came first as they were both composed around 1924. The 3rd and longest movement 'Sentimental Sarabande' is much more Delius inspired and has an air of mild melancholy especially in its muted coda section. The 'Frolicsome Finale' brings proceedings to a close borrowing snapshots from the previous movements and some lovely random flashes of pizzicato.
I could find less than a handful of recordings and listened to them all (I own 2 of them) so I'll write a little about each one. ALL are highly recommended for reasons outlined below and there's little between them so which you purchase may simply come down to the couplings or even the price. However here's my thoughts... 

*Maggini* - a warmly recorded, uber-cheap and totally convincing Naxos reading that captures the Maggini in one of their best performances They particularly impress in the outer movements and if I had one quibble I'd have liked a bit more humour in their Playful Pizzicato but it's still very fine.

*Britten* - the Bittens phrase elegantly, and are direct, agile and dynamic in this excellent account. They play up the playful nature really well in the pizzicato section and fire off some nicely sprung rhythms and pizzicati in the finale. Another that can be picked up cheaply secondhand. 

*Emperor* - the quickest and most characterised recording here, there's lots of use of dynamics and no ensemble captures the Sarabande as lovingly as they do or the stomping pizzicato with the force the Emperor do. The sound is full and rich throughout from BIS. If I had to choose a slight fave this would be it but all the recordings are particularly fine.


----------

